# N.K.P.S... 'Working up a sweat for the baby Jesus' Feb '14



## perjury saint (Feb 9, 2014)

12 months or so ago me n NK saw this place pop up elsewhere on t'interweb and immediately wanted it, BADLY!! But all our research was to no avail and after a few months of red herrings and head scratching we tucked it away in the back of our minds and got on with other moochings... 
And then it pops up again... Cue some frantic research activity from the wellied wonder (she's very good at it!!) and BOOM!! There it is!! ​RESULT!!! 
Instantly all the previous plans for the weekend go out the window, we're in the motor and tearing up the tarmac at some ungodly hour, pouring strong coffee down our necks and chugging on roll ups all in the name of...
...Working up a sweat for the baby Jesus...
We must aplologise in advance for the ridiculous amount of photos here!! It was VERY hard for the pair of us to choose which ones to use so we're chuckin loads at ya!!! 
















 







 











 











 











 
























As always... Thanks for lookin... ​


----------



## jjstenso (Feb 9, 2014)

And lo, the death of another fine explore begins.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Feb 9, 2014)

jjstenso said:


> And lo, the death of another fine explore begins, soon to be filled with hoardes of mask wearing twonks.



whats that meant to mean...I found it with no help at all...quite easily actually...and the one reason that as you say so nicely...And lo, the death of another fine explore begins, soon to be filled with hoardes of mask wearing twonks....yes true..its on a certain forum all of a sudden in np so bound to happen


----------



## jjstenso (Feb 9, 2014)

Ninja Kitten said:


> .yes true..its on a certain forum all of a sudden in np so bound to happen



Np, means non public doesn't it?


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 10, 2014)

Awesome photos as always. The pic with the hallways and the stairs is my sorta photo.


----------



## Catmandoo (Feb 10, 2014)

Awesome guys! Done it again!


----------



## birdinanaviary (Feb 10, 2014)

Ninja Kitten said:


> whats that meant to mean...I found it with no help at all...quite easily actually...and the one reason that as you say so nicely...And lo, the death of another fine explore begins, soon to be filled with hoardes of mask wearing twonks....yes true..its on a certain forum all of a sudden in np so bound to happen



Jesus be with the place now everyone know it was so easy to find hey!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Feb 10, 2014)

jjstenso said:


> Np, means non public doesn't it?



yep i think we know what NP means..pm me if you want to carry this on..not the place here really is it


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Feb 10, 2014)

birdinanaviary said:


> Jesus be with the place now everyone know it was so easy to find hey!



thes alot of jesus there already  i had a massive amount of info ide researched last year when i saw her..i was lucky to see a report of recent come up on another forum..so a few cross references and searching (which we all do )with my old research and bang! there she is..i love to research lol


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Feb 10, 2014)

Stunning location and pics!


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 10, 2014)

What a treasure trove so much to see,thanks for sharing.


----------



## krela (Feb 10, 2014)

Can people keep it to PMs if they want to play at being the internet police please?


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Feb 10, 2014)

krela said:


> Can people keep it to PMs if they want to play at being the internet police please?



thankyou


----------



## ashutchy (Feb 10, 2014)

Great looking place and some cracking pics you got there.

Thank you.


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Feb 10, 2014)

Stunning as ever. Nowt beats that feeling of researching for hours then finding it, very rewarding indeed. Honestly dont know how you guys keep pulling these gems out!, but please keep it up


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 10, 2014)

What an awesome place, matched with awesome photos too! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Feb 10, 2014)

Locations like this are always mega easy to find (took me less than 5mins) so don't see why your all kicking off with them!

Either way, awesome shots both, love sites like this and you've captured it very well!


----------



## LittleOz (Feb 10, 2014)

Excellent stuff. I can't get too many pictures from you two, so thanks for the overload.


----------



## perjury saint (Feb 10, 2014)

jjstenso said:


> And lo, the death of another fine explore begins.



*The 'death'of any explore starts when the first report gets posted up... Hmmm, wonder when that was?*


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Feb 10, 2014)

Ninja Kitten said:


> ..i love to research lol



I agree, the researching is a major part of the fun. And having done so and come up with the goods, it gives such a great feeling of satisfaction! Good report guys, keep up the good work


----------



## Infraredd (Feb 10, 2014)

Brilliant pictures! You two always deliver a quality report which is, after all, what this forum is set up for.


----------



## tumble112 (Feb 10, 2014)

Absolutely no need to apologise for the amount of pictures, this is bloody fine stuff!


----------



## skankypants (Feb 10, 2014)

Super location and pics,,,there is no stopping you two at the moment!...well done..


----------



## Mars Lander (Feb 10, 2014)

ACE !! with extra NESS ! I never heard of this place to last week! Well shot team NKPS!


----------



## NakedEye (Feb 11, 2014)

Guys you have excelled again. Thought provoking pictures and beautifully shot. Another wonderful report and a joy to read and see the images. Bless you all


----------



## Sshhhh... (Feb 11, 2014)

Your shots are absolutely stunning! Another fabulous report you guys!


----------



## antonymes (Feb 11, 2014)

Stellar work you two!


----------



## Old No.13 (Feb 19, 2014)

Absolutely stunning, stunning! What a beautiful place.Thanks very much.


----------



## smiler (Feb 19, 2014)

If any Nuns or Priests come knocking on your door, Run, I reckon you lot are on the Popes shit list Great Pics, I Loved It, Many Thanks


----------



## Pilot (Feb 19, 2014)

I have no idea what all the aggression is about - and I don't want to know. 

Focusing on the images - they are first class, and thank you for a beautiful explore.


----------



## sonyes (Feb 20, 2014)

Got to say this is the best set of pics I've seen on a reports to date!! Absolutely stunning NKPS.....you guys have raised the bar bigtime. Gutted I didn't get to see more on my visit


----------

